# camping bonterra/azahar benicassim



## mojo1 (May 1, 2005)

hi,
setting off to arrive benicassim early next week & hoping for abit of warmth. anyone there now- whats weather been like. is it busy, as when we were there in november they said they were expecting to be packed out.


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

*OLA*

i am next door on alazahar.weather good today and forecast not bad for this week.nights getting cold though.have a safe journey.f]m


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi, Just arrived home in France at the weekend and stayed at Bonterra Park on Friday night. BIG SHOCK when booking in 35.45 Euros for the night ! This must be the most expensive nightly charge yet. Lets hope it isn't a sign of things to come or more will be joining the ranks of the "Posh Gypsies" Anyway the weather is ok, temperatures around 12 - 15deg. site busy but there are some pitches still free. I met a Dutch guy and he told me that the neighbouring site "Azahar "? costs only 15Euros per night although I cannot confirm. We were at La Manga over Xmas and New Year on the CCC rally and there were still some pitches free, but not many ! Temperatures here near Perpignan around 5deg. Have a good trip !


Tom.

Toujours a Vacances !


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello mojo, we are at Vinaros. Weather is mixed, good today, but a bit wet recently. Enjoy your trip, Alan.


----------



## mojo1 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
Thanks for replies.
Tmax, we have a house between Perpignan and carcassonne, where are you? We always use ACSI card on Bonterra so only 14€ also on Azahar, if you stay more than 7 days it is a approx 9-10€.
Snow here today in Cheshire so can't wait to get back down there.


----------



## DavyCrocket (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mojo.
We are at present at Bonterra Park and have been here since mid December-The weather is fairly good during the day with lots of sunshine although the evenings are fairly cold. Still plenty of pitches although the Fiesta starts on 16th Jan - Just been up town for the 3 Kings procession.
Getting more expensive due to the pound/euro exchange. Entertainment on several nights a week.
See you down here - have a safe journey - We are on C2 -4


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Bonterra is only 15 euros a night with an ACSI discount card.


----------

